# floppy disk drive doesn't work



## slemaire195 (Jul 24, 2003)

when i bought my dell dimension 8100, it came with windows me and the first thing i got when i turned it on was (this program was illegally run and will be shut down). :no: when i restarted everything was fine.. except for the floppy drive. Dell sent me a free upgrade for XP to try to fix the problem. The drive never worked, so i bought a new one. this one worked for about a week, but then quit.:angry2: any ideas on whats wrong? i need to make a boot disk for my laptop because it gives me this error (STOP: c000026c: {Unable to load device driver} \systemroot\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys) my cousin said to reinstall, but first i want to try to boot up w\ a boot disk, then do a fresh install.:dead:


----------



## Jonnyquong (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi slemaire195,

Try using a new floppy drive cable - a lot of times these cables aren't of the greatest quality.
If that doesn't work, you might try using a different power connector as well.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*hmm*

what i got as an answer to your problem is that something is wrong with the floppy controller, and a new drive wont help.

i am told it has to be a bad mobo.

"To make your life Hell, go out and buy a Dell"


~BoB~


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*also*

i am apt to not beleive it is the cables, as these things usually dont fail days after being plugged in. if you were inside jostling wires, then it could be a loose cable, but from what dell said, if it worked, then the cable didnt burn out all of a sudden.


----------



## slemaire195 (Jul 24, 2003)

the only time the computer was ever opened was when i was trying to see if another cd burner worked (as said in another thread), but the floppy and the burner are far apart, and the floppy stopped working at least 2 years before i had burner problems, so i don't think i messed anything up 2 years ago:no:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*yeah*

sometimes the floppy controller on the mainboard can go bad. often, this will mean that a drive will stop working, or even work only on rare occasions. i am told this is probably what happened to your machine. most of the times, cables get worse with age from being pluged in and unplugged, or get jostled loose. i havent heard of one simply going bad while plugged in. (not that it couldnt happen in some odd occasion) i am not sure what type of cable you have, but you sometimes can set the floppy up as drive B: and then tell the mainboard to swap A&B. this might not even work. 

~BoB~


----------



## yellowduck (Jul 31, 2003)

slemaire195 said:


> *STOP: c000026c: {Unable to load device driver} \systemroot\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys) *


Floppy problems, but the device driver load is with the CD-ROM...?

anyone but me notice this... or am I just making a fool of myself? :smooch:


----------

